# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  U R B A N AQUASCAPING | 300L | Full set-up | LED Light for planted aquarium

## globali

Hi there,

Since english is not my native language please
understand and I will try try 2do my best here,
enclosed a journey of two years in one roll.









U R B A N AQUARIUM


























The Bottom Kal-Kar

----------


## globali

Rear Light Table - experiment

----------


## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING
Inspiration - Ciudad Perdida

----------


## globali



----------


## globali

The New Hydor Ario 4 House
























Rear Light Table with T5 21 Watt & More

----------


## globali

Single Shut Image Movies

----------


## globali

Bit more ...

























Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair"



The intimacy bowl



Crinum Calamistratum Pillars with the 'Pendulum Ball'





















Thank u in advanced
globali

----------


## globali

I worked on building the "technology"
that will sink U R B A N AQUASCAPING
structures deep into the blue water.





























































I will be forced to build the Ario 4 'House'
again from glass cos' I found the solution
that already build not as good as I need.

Mean while at a parallel universe I share
Proto-Tipe development of an led light
for planted aquarium and hopefully it will
be ready within few weeks, we would like
(My friend and I) to think of that as a
solution that may be define by the term
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.

My other self is now working on the Aq'
cabinet and on automated water change
system that should help in maintenance.









As one can see there is more plenty
of work and I try to do my best here.

----------


## globali

---------------------------------------------------
Continuation
---------------------------------------------------





1.

I completed the cabinet
plans and even deliver them
to an angel pro-carpenter.



2.

I completed the solution for
filling and emptying water.



3.

I ordered new LED fixture
for the rear light that will be
on the wall in order to create
'Light Table' effect at the back
of the aquarium.



4.

I completed the plants list
and gave the order to the one
plants shop that I truly trust.

‏Echinodorus Tenellus (lower part).
‏Cryptocoryne Parva (lower part).
‏Lilaeopsis Novae-Zelandiae (lower part).
‏Micranthemum Micranthemoides (lower part).
‏Crinum Calamistratum (pillars).
‏Anubias Barteri Var. Nana ('Pendulum Ball' & Petchii "Chair").



5.

I completed the fish list based
on the concept that will be called;
'Orange to Red and Vice Versa'.

Orange > Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail / Red.
Red > Poecilia reticulata / Guppy / Rosa gold.



6.

Now in Progress - Ventilation solution
combined with a temperature controller.



7. Now in Progress - New U R B A N AQUASCAPING
elements that will be build again but now from glass.



8.

Enclosed Visuals.















9.

Here in Israel the project known as "PREGNANCY OF AN ELEPHANT"

I work on that project only at my free time and at the end of that
post it's about 14 months of pregnancy and there is still work 2 do.

----------


## globali

Electricity accessories.
























Water changing accessories.












Assembling new U R B A N AQUASCAPING from glass.

----------


## globali

My 2.5 years old sun came to help cut the glass.









The new terrace Integrated with the swimming pool.


























Little connection to the 'intimacy bowl'.








The new 'intimacy bowl' will be part of the terrace.

----------


## globali

Testing the terrace.


























The new Crinum Calamistratum pillars.

----------


## globali

The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.
















The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.









The new 'Pendulum Ball' ready for Anubias barterii petite, hydroponic planting.









The new Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair" ready for hydroponic planting as well for moss.

----------


## globali

Stringy moss medallions that will be coated and place in the surface. 














‏Elodea Egeria Densa/Ceratophyllim Demersum 'Paratroopers',
Weight accessories ready fast growing plants for the cycle.




Yap.











About 2%-3% from 45 kg of black quartz is dirt and other staff,
and after the photo set we got some help from my little sun.

----------


## globali

The new cabinet before painting.







-------------





















Washing and drying 45 kg of black quartz on the roof, but
there was rain so all the quartz went in to the living room.

----------


## globali

Clean water Ver. the first step.














The quartz was covered during the night because of the dew.


















City landscape from the roof.













Drying 45 kg of black quartz in the living room.






Having fun.






See U soon.

----------


## globali

Ladies & Gentlemans,
Dear members & friends,
Respected guests,


After 18 month of preparations in which
I had to lower my expectations to minimum
and make huge efforts expend my limits 
boundaries a new aquarium was born.

Please allow me to share with you the results
of the initial set-up that includes general system 
check up and very humble presentation of new
LED Light Fixture for planted aquarium.



Thank U for all the people that gave feedbacks
and my deep apology if I missed someone.





The envelope that I received.




The words that was written.




The first side.




The second side of the drawing that
my little daughter made for me.

----------


## globali

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

QuickTime history 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## globali

Attaching the background.








The cabinet.














U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.

----------


## globali

General set-up.




























My friend that came to help with the initial set-up.

----------


## globali

Celebrates ‫with home made cherry beer‬.












Water.










Bubble show.

----------


## globali

General look.



















Life.






One Betta named Adodo.

----------


## globali

The cover.









‏














Lights effects only with U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.

----------


## globali

LED Light for planted aquarium
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


My friend and I worked in the past six months
on that project, It was important for us to create
LED light fixture that is equivalent to a pair of
54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents.

We took into consideration the light wavelength
combination that will help create photosynthesis.
Optical components were integrated in order to
produce maximum light scattering in the water from 
top and all the way down to the substrate.

A lot of thought were given to the practical
aspects so we designed 3 operational modes;


Mode 1- Main light
Main light includes 3 illuminations levels;
Low, Medium and High that will allow maximum
flexibility while one monitor the plants growth.
Illuminations levels also enable to easily create 
the course of sunrise-Midday-sunset light as a
reflection of natural behavior of sun light in our planet.

Mode 2 - View
View mode can be very useful for general
inspection and maintenance at any time of the
day or the night, on top of that the View mode
will illuminate the aquarium in nice and bright
light and that can be also very helpful when
guests arrive to visit while the main light is off.

Mode 3 - Moonlight
Moonlight is integrated in the fixture.

General information
The LED light pushes at least 2,500 clean luminous
and power consumption is up to 45 watt, we also
install digital controller and the fixture is water proof
Length 122 cm, Width 4 cm, Height 2 cm. 













General view of the LED fixture that is design for planted aquarium.












Light check.











Moonlight. 












General view, the bowl is inside in order to measure the light.

----------


## globali

LED Light for planted aquarium
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


My friend and I worked in the past six months
on that project, It was important for us to create
LED light fixture that is equivalent to a pair of
54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents.

We took into consideration the light wavelength
combination that will help create photosynthesis.
Optical components were integrated in order to
produce maximum light scattering in the water from 
top and all the way down to the substrate.

A lot of thought were given to the practical
aspects so we designed 3 operational modes;


Mode 1- Main light
Main light includes 3 illuminations levels;
Low, Medium and High that will allow maximum
flexibility while one monitor the plants growth.
Illuminations levels also enable to easily create 
the course of sunrise-Midday-sunset light as a
reflection of natural behavior of sun light in our planet.

Mode 2 - View
View mode can be very useful for general
inspection and maintenance at any time of the
day or the night, on top of that the View mode
will illuminate the aquarium in nice and bright
light and that can be also very helpful when
guests arrive to visit while the main light is off.

Mode 3 - Moonlight
Moonlight is integrated in the fixture.

General information
The LED light pushes at least 2,500 clean luminous
and power consumption is up to 45 watt, we also
install digital controller and the fixture is water proof
Length 122 cm, Width 4 cm, Height 2 cm. 













General view of the LED fixture that is design for planted aquarium.












Light check.











Moonlight. 












General view, the bowl is inside in order to measure the light.

----------


## globali

Two weeks of system check-up only with water,
some fish and some plants were important.







The parcel.




The contents.




900 grams of Sagittaria subulata.




1.5 kilograms of Ludwigia repens x arcuata.




0.5 kilograms of Hydrocotyle verticillata or maybe Hydrocotyle leucocephala.

----------


## globali

The teacher came to help with the full set-up,
he helped a lot at the final stage of the project
and I would like to share my deep appreciation
and gratitude for the knowledge he share.










Empty the water.









‫The‬ curtain.

----------


## globali

The lower substrate contain:
40% Peat PH4.8 
30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm
10% Humus



‏

‏
At first we apply thin layer of 20% pumice.



‏


‏


‏
The lower substrate go to the net pillows.



‏

‏
The net pillows in the water above the pumice.



‏

‏
‏Anubias petite go to the ‪'‬Pendulum Ball‪'.‬



‏

‏
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia go to the 'Crinum Pillars'.



‏
Microsorium SP & M‪icrosorium narrow lea‬f go to the Cryptocoryne petchii "Chair".



‏

‏

‏

‏
After 18 months of preparations U R B A N AQUASCAPING is finally in the water,
14 species of plants are part of the set-up and that is important to the initial cycle as
well for monitor the new LED Light for planted aquarium U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.

----------


## globali

And now just visuals without translation.




‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏







Thank You all very much.

----------


## globali

Flexibility is important.







Baby mangrove is been prepared to be set near the 'Mother'.



Piece of glass is attached for submerged the mangrove.


The 'Mother'.








Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01.


Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02.


Ario 4


Both models were tested under water for two weeks
and the I have decided to do as at the follow visuals.


‏
Little piece of mangrove.

‏
Cut.

‏
Result.

----------


## globali

‏
Black quartz.


Bubble window.





















The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 03.

----------


## globali

The little piece of mangrove were design for
tying plants (in that case Java moss) but they
also play an aesthetic role and contribute to the
harmonic general view of U R B A N AQUASCAPING.

----------


## globali

U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.


Hardware is done and now there is plenty of
work on the Software (Flexibility is important).

----------


## globali

T H E . C H A R T



General information
Category: Planted lowtech.
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm. 
Current setup age: 50 days.
Aquarium volume: 351 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 210 Liter.
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM.



Water values
Water Type: Treated tap water.
Temperature: 26c.



Hardware
Substrate: 
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice.
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus.
Upper substrate: 6 cm of black quartz.

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2.
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00.

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium.
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect.

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water change regime: 15% weekly.
Light regime: 8 hours.
Fertilization regime: Potassium & half quantity of Leaf Zone weekly.



Fauna
x9 Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail.
x3 Poecilia reticulata / Guppy.
x3 White Poecilia ‫/‬ Molly.
x3 Ancistrus.
x6 Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon Axelrodi)
x1 Red Beta.
x1 Crossocheilus siamensis.
x1 Zebra Nerite Snail ‫)‬Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra"‫(‬ a.k.a Tiger snail.
x1 Horned Nerite Snail ‫)‬Clithon corona‫(‬.
x10 Neocaridina denticulata.



Flora
Some of them represent what I hope to achieve and some are temporary,
since above the aquarium you will find U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
Proto-Tipe of an LED Light fixture for planted aquarium that my friend and
I build and it is equivalent to a pair of 54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents,
we find it important to monitor plants growth in order to understand the 
efficiency of the fixture, enclosed the full list of the plants and the growth
progress that was made since the first day of the Setup (only 44 days).



01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Fast growth.



02.
‏Crypto wendtii
growth.


03.
‏Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Stable and very small growth.



04.
‏Echinodorus tenellus
Stable.



05. 
‏Microsorium SP
Stable.



06. 
‏‪Microsorium narrow leaf‬
Stable and very slow growth.


‏‎
07. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Stable and very slow growth.



08. 
‏Sagittaria subulata
Stable.



09. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Stable and very slow growth.



10.
‏Anubias petite
Stable and very slow growth.



‏ 11‪.‬‎
‏Elodea nuttallii
Fast growth.



12.
‏Stringi moss
Fast growth.



13.
Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss)
Fast growth.



14. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma
growth.



15.
‏Bacopa monnieri
Fresh planting, one week and Stable.



16. 
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides
Fresh planting, one week and growth.



17. 
‏Echinodorus cordifolius
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



18.
‏Pellia ‪-‬ Monosolenium tenerum 
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



19.
‏Ceratophyllim drmersum
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



20.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



21.
‏Egeria najas
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



22.
‏Egeria densa
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

----------


## globali

U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW





Fresh leafs of Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.










‏Stringi moss‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.






‏Elodea nuttallii‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Ceratopteris thalictroides.
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.









Floating Java moss.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Anubias petite at the ''Pendulum ball'.
Stable and very slow growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Stable growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Fresh planting, no conclusion.

----------


## globali



----------


## globali

Water cooling with P.C.S*

Here in Israel it's get hot in summer, the most common way
to cool the aq' water is by installing fans in the "hood" but the
disadvantage is huge evaporation that can rich up to 400 Liter
per one month and aquarium fridge is too expensive for me.


Curent situation: 27C.
We need: 26C.
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter.




Cooling body.




Cooling core.




Water fall down at 10C.




Water fall down from 1 mm holes.








The fusion show.




Analoge thermometer.



Color effects from the cooling core.



The streams touch aquarium water at 20C.




After one hour the result is 26c.






How P‪.‬C‪.‬S* works

Simple 2 liter Take Away box that is sitting on
the center glass shelf, to that box I add frozen
water from the home freezer and it's work.



P‪.‬C‪.‬S* = Primitive Cooling System.

----------


## globali

Dosing with P.D.S*


‏
‏Two syringes of 60mL‪.‬



‏
‏One black office folder‪.‬




White plastic bag‪.‬




Cut one syringe‪.‬



‏
Wrap the other syringe‪.‬



‏
‏Glue the measurement scale‪ but with the ‬white plastic ‪ ‬
as the first layer so that the measurement will be clear‪.‬


‏
‏After assembling it became clear that the first syringe
is unnecessary and uncomfortable so it much better to
create the measurement scale on the syringe itself‪.‬



‏
Black hose.



‏
‏Done and will be good for 12 dosing
of 5m‪L each, that is about 6 weeks.‬



‏
System check just to be sure that aquarium water
won‪'‬t dilute the clean fertilization that in the syringe‪.‬






P‪.‬D‪.‬S* = Primitive Dosing System.

----------


## globali

4 month after setup






Little fish that were found in the filter during maintenance
after 3 month form initial setup‪, my young daughter ask me‬
to keep them for a while in a separate space until they will
grow a bit‪,‬ after 2 weeks we put them back in the aquarium‪.‬

Water that were 15‪%‬ yellow because of the Lower substrate
(Peat) became only 5‪%‬ yellow after replacing the old and the
brown perlon with new and fresh one.

----------


## globali

Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed


Black corrugated plastic sheet‪.‬




Create a hole‪.‬




The hole‪.‬




Strips‪.‬




Create a ring‪.‬




Glue a net‪.‬




Glue a gentle net‪.‬



Glue the ring‪.‬






Result‪.‬




Floating Checkup‪.‬




The anchor‪.‬



 
The floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed is ready to
role with Hydrocotyle verticillata, Stringi moss
and Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss).

----------


## globali

Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy with the result, so let's work.






Prototipe B, Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed.

----------


## globali

Stingri moss tree


Glass tubes of 3 mm.




Connection.




Glue to a glass anchor.




Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy‪.‬




So again‪,‬ hot glue gun.




Simple pen‪.‬




We need the tube‪.‬




Glass cube‪.‬




Black corrugated plastic sheet with hole.




Glue and coated with black quartz.












Result.




Apply Stingri moss to the base‪,‬ put in the aquarium
and hopefully after 3‪-‬4 month we will have a tree.






The tube head is ready and the work continue ...

----------


## globali

Treetop to the Stingri moss tree


Little cork.




Narrow mangrove.




Cut in order get three pieces.




Sharpen one side.








Glue to the cork.




Floating Checkup, the plan is to add to that
Flame Moss or Weeping Moss or Willow Moss
and together with the tube a tree will appear.

----------


## globali

Plant dock for maintenance.

----------


## globali

U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
advantages of the self-made fixture

The wavelength scale that is used prevents
algae and 4 month after the initial setup the
aquarium is clean apart of glass "dust" that
appears and needs to be clean apx. every 
one month with a basic floating magnet.

All plants respond well to the LED light apart
of the Pellia ‪(Monosolenium‬ tenerum) that did
not show any growth, it is important to remember
here that the aquarium is just planted Low-Tech
without pressurized CO2 or any other liquid
substitutions for CO2 and without yeast-based.

----------


## globali

Visuals
















































































Thank U all very much.

----------


## globali



----------


## vinz

Interesting new take on aqua-scaping. It'll be interesting to see what it'll look like when fully grown.

We have quite warm weather here in Singapore too. I think many members will be interested to find out the technical details of your "Primitive Cooling System". I think more than a handful of us have toyed with the idea of using ice. I think a few have even used plastic bottles of ice to cool the tanks, but I have not seen anyone post any elaborate set ups.

How long does your PCS maintain the water temperature?

----------


## dkk08

Hi Bro Globali, very very detailed and informative setup journal! A very unique way of scaping, sort of a modern zen scape if I can put it that way. 

And like bro Vinz, I'm also very interested in the Primitive Cooling System as well as the LED lights.

----------


## benlauhh

Very unique perspective to aquascaping! Fantastic efforts in creating and documenting the entire setup. Well done!
I am especially curious to your lighting research. They look very nice in the pictures. Would you care to elaborate more on that?

----------


## sqwerc

This is very impressive! Great job! Thanks for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------


## barmby

Keep it going! = ) Thanks for posting the updates step by step.

----------


## globali

Thank U very much, vinz, dkk08, p0rky, benlauhh, sqwerc, barmby.






> How long does your PCS maintain the water temperature?





> I'm also very interested in the Primitive Cooling System …


Hi vinz & dkk08

As for the PCS = Primitive Cooling System,

It is primitive and very effective but only if one is near
the aquarium for most of the*day, time tells us that it
take about one hour to lower 1 degree Celsius (°C).

Now, it's not the PSC that can maintain the cool water
temperature, the temperature will rise again depends
on the temperature out side the aquarium (the room)
and that can take from 1-3 hours.

As for frozen plastic bottles inside the aquarium,
personally I did not and prefer not to apply that,
here in Israel many people use commuter fans in
order to maintain the water temperature but the
disadvantage are huge evaporation that can rich
up to 300 liter per one month and fast fans rust.









> … as well as the LED lights





> I am especially curious to your lighting research ...


Hi dkk08 & benlauhh,

As for the LED Light Fixture
a.k.a U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW

One can tell that it is nearly like preparing spaghetti
sauce, proper balance of the ingredients will create
good and successful spaghetti sauce, in lighting for
planted aquarium 3 major players are involved;

1. Wavelength - their audience are the plants.
2. Luminous - their audience are the plants & users.
3. Kelvin (temperature) - their audience are the users.

Once one mix those 3 (each one in the right dosage),
put the mixture in the casserole and light the "fire"
(electrical circuit) there is no turning back and one 
must dive and see the results directly on the plants.

The T5 language is no longer relevant when using
LED Light, T5 told us to use 0.5-1 watt per litter but
T5 use full spectrum therefore users get algae.

By using LED Light one can use narrow spectrum
and avoid algae and from my experience the new
language is Luminous/Liter ratio (subject to 1&3).

At U R B A N AQUASCAPING from day one the
current Luminous/Liter ratio is 11‪.‬4 and I can say
that IMHO a ratio of 11‪.‬4-13.7 can be satisfactory
for Low-Tech planted aquarium, that logic may lead
to 22.8-27.4 (Luminous/Liter ratio) for High-Tech
planted aquarium (subject to 1&3) but I don't have
yet any experience with such a high ratio at all.

----------


## Jon-san

Very detailed setup! Thanks for sharing! Really like your narrow leaf fern's "Chair"

----------


## Ark

Very zen setup! I guess you must put in a lot of efforts setting up all this. Nice!!

----------


## globali

Thank U very much, Jon-san & Ark.

----------


## globali

‏Hi everyone,

‏A lot is going on here and the main issue is that I have decided
‏to build a new U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW (Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Light Fixture will have different wavelength scale
‏that suppose 2B better for photosynthesis and as well will push
‏at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be able to
‏finish the building of the fixture within 60 days (both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project).

‏On the same road of building 'prototype 02' we also have a huge
‏challenge in upgrading the hardware/software of the new LED fixture.

‏The plan is to run 'prototype 02' with 3,000 clean luminous for one
‏month and then add the old fixture that push 2,500 clean luminous 
‏so in total the system will have 5,500 clean luminous aproximently.

‏Therefore I have decided to wait until 'prototype 02' will be ready and
‏then upload a comprehensive update (same go to the israeli forum,
‏update is uploaded at about 10 different forums simultaneously).

‏Please allow me to share few visuals that reflects the current situation.



‏U R B A N AQUASCAPING - we are 9 months from the initial setup.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

----------


## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

----------


## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

----------


## deone

I would say that's alot of hardwork. Extremely impressive.

----------


## hencpu

Very nice setup! Awesome photography too!

----------


## globali

Thank U very much deone & hencpu.

----------


## foxunlimited

enjoyed the beautiful pictures. thank you!

----------


## globali

Thank U very much foxunlimited.

----------


## stormhawk

Shalom globali,

This is quite different from the usual planted tank formats we normally see. Nice work on the plant chairs etc. I personally like your pendulum ball. We here in Singapore, also suffer from high evaporation rates when a fan is in use. It is unfortunate but it's just about the only way most of us can afford to keep our tanks cool.

----------


## yiongcs

nice tank you have there!  :Smile:

----------


## globali

Thank U very much stormhawk & yiongcs.

----------


## globali



----------


## globali

T H E . C H A R T



General information
Category: Planted lowtech
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm
Current setup age: 1 year
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM



Water values
Water type: Treated tap water
Temperature: 25c
pH: 7.6
Nitrate level: 20
Phosphate level: 2



Hardware
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus
Upper substrate: 6-8 cm of black quartz

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, air is on 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium, 8 hours a day
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect, on only by mood
Moon Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW, on only by mood

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water change regime: 30% every 2 weeks
Fertilization: Flourish, KCl, Potassium Nitrate
Fertilization regime:
Flourish: once a week
KCl: 3 times a week
Potassium Nitrate: when needed



Fauna
Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail
Poecilia reticulata / Guppy
White Poecilia / Molly
Ancistrus
Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra") a.k.a Tiger snail
Horned Nerite Snail (Clithon corona)
Neocaridina denticulata
Tetra (5 kinds)
‏Kryptopterus bicirrhis
‏‪Pomacea Bridgesii ‬
Ramirezi 
‏Pangio kuhlii
Zebrafish (pink, black & white)
Japonica Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)
‏Sidthimunki Botia Loach



Flora
Under U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW prototype of an LED Light fixture
for planted aquarium that my friend and I build, we find it important to
monitor plants growth in order to understand the efficiency of the fixture.

01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

02.
‏Crypto wendtii

03. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

04. 
‏Sagittaria subulata

05. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala

06.
‏Anubias petite

07. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma

08.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset

09.
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides

10.
‏Hygrophila longifolia

11.
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form

12.
‏Cabomba caroliniana

13.
Cabomba aquatica

14.
Limnophila sessiliflora

15.
‏Riccia fluitans

16.
‏Hydrocotyle leucocephala

17.
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri'

18.
‏Hygrophila difformis

19.
Flame Moss

----------


## globali

‏
Hi EveryOne, My first underwater film.










The set was made to prevent reflections.



U R B A N AQUASCAPING | Diving to the depths - YouTube




The camera.


Waterproof Bag Case.


The experience was fun and I will try to do more underwater film.

----------


## globali

Hi EveryOne, the second underwater film.

----------


## gid

Totally out of the world man... great job.

----------


## globali

Thank U very much gid.

But please allow me to say that the
project is down to earth and one can
find much better projects out there.

----------


## deltarun1

Wow amazing stuff. Must have taken ages

----------


## globali

Thank U very much deltarun1.

----------


## globali

‏Hi everyone,


‏Plants interweaving project



‏Insipiration

‏Cherrapunji



‏Players

‏Hygrophila longifolia

‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata[censored]

‏Hygrophila difformis

‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset



‏The goal

‏To create bridges & interesting structures.






‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Ludwigia repens x arcuata,
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset & Hygrophila difformis.

----------


## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Hygrophila longifolia.

----------


## globali

‏

‏
‏Hygrophila longifolia.






‏

‏
‏Crypto wendtii.

----------


## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏General view.

----------


## globali

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Christmas Moss ‪&‬ Taiwan Moss.






‏
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form.






‏
‏Cabomba caroliniana or Cabomba aquatica.






‏
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.

----------


## Yulbrainer

It is not only the idea that was amazing, but your effort to execute and to make journal is equally amazing  :Smile:

----------


## globali

Thank U Yulbrainer.

----------


## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW | 20 months after Setup

----------


## globali



----------


## Dodofish

nice setup, plenty of efforts there  :Very Happy:

----------


## globali

Thank U Dodofish.

----------


## deric79k

you must put altos of efforts, spend many times of your times on it also

----------


## globali

Thank U deric79k.

Planted aquarium need maintenance.

----------


## Ifish

Shalom globali, looks like an awesome journey with all the pics, amount of work in it is admirable.

----------


## globali

Thank U very much Ifish.

----------


## globali

Since Edit function has time limit I would like to add; Shalom Ifish.

----------


## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW‪.‬


Two years before. Setup.


Happy Birthday. Today.

----------


## globali



----------


## Regis

Like a living book that tells a journey!

----------


## globali

Thank you very much Regis.

----------


## globali

The journey is long and a new chapter is ahead of us
Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium


















Two weeks after acclimation | 5 little once (2 cm each) of Labidochromis caeruleus.

----------


## globali

Hi,




After 14 month of preparations we finally close to finish the new LED Light Fixture - U R B A N . 4 9 0 0


A.K.A - U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW . 4 9 0 0


The new LED Light Fixture, design especially for planted aquarium will produce 4,900 lumens.















Thank you

----------


## globali



----------


## globali

Hi,


Algae or bryophyte?


What do you think?


Thank you

----------


## globali



----------


## globali



----------

